# Me 262 nightfighter



## KrazyKraut (Oct 29, 2008)

Here's a pic I didn't know yet.


----------



## Erich (Oct 29, 2008)

just experimental that is all with the FuG 218 Neptun set up as well as airfoil experiments on the tail, this is total myth but K. Welter was suppose to have shot down 4 Lancasters flying this goof off piece of garbage


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 30, 2008)

There I was thinking it was cool.......... 

Dam nice photo!


----------

